# bad habit hard to break !!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

SOOO ..........yup we are smokers ......we quit once almost a year that was 4 years ago and we had to see my mother in law and the visit drove me wild i just had to have a smoke .......and hubby followed .
I find quiting smoking is very hard to do might not be able to do it but we are going to sure try again .

Aimee my friend blames me for her smoking .. me always draging her out with me ,guess she has a point but totally not my falt.
Today hubby was the first to roll up his sleeve b4 work and stick a patch on (good boy)
And i was second to put mine on ..........I SO WANT A SMOKE RIGHT NOW ............................................we just had dinner and we both want to smoke !!
So i think we will take the dogs for a walk and go have a nap till 8 i guess ..............
boy this sucks should never have started in the first place!!!!
anyone feel free and remind me how disgusting it is and grose ....when i say i want one lol


Today is day 0

water taste ike an ashtray all day 
and the lemon tart tast like mint ..........weird


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my mum quit a few years ago. I made her life miserable. I wouldn't let her smoke on my balcony, I made her go downstairs (12 floors up)
I wouldn't go into the car with her for 10 minutes after a smoke. 
i wouldn't hug her and I often told her she reeked. 

I think she used the patch and she said it gave her extremely vivid nightmares.

I can be rather blunt a ttimes.

Keep it up, I know you can do it.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

My fiancee had hher wisdom teeth pulled and never smoked again...Therefore I didnt really either...haha


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG I WANT A SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sooo bad .......
so we went to the store baught bbq chips and pop ...took dogs for a walk .........worst part is after dinner ..... we going to bed if this feeling wont go away ........hubby feels the same way so im not alone


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I chew on tooth picks! And don't drink anymore coffe unless I am really buggin out, and overwhelmed..


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

we cant drink coffee its a trigger lol
but thats good too .


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck!

Maybe you should start doing something like putting the money you used to spend on cigarettes into a fund for something fun. . . like a new tank


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I quit 6 years ago, fricken hard but not impossible.. cause I did it  cold turkey no patch no nothing.. My GF quit around the same time (we didn't know each other then) so we're both non smokers.. 

Sometimes I still have cravings but it passes rather quickly and they're like a year apart..

I think it's disgusting now and can't believe I sucked smoke into my lungs like that all day! The concept is mind boggling..

SO now that you guys quit Aimee has to quit too!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG you kidding me i had to be on her all friggen day to not smoke ...............her hubby dont smoke we spent the evening with him and the kids playing Wii and she was off at another smokers house lol 
We will always be friends but maybe not spend as much time together because it will grose me out soon lol
But i cant do it without the patch ....
thanks for your support !!!!!!!

them patches are 33.99+tax x2 a week for 12 weeks but we are coverd for them through our insurance thank god ...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

my mom quit for a little while (I think) I'll never know how long it lasted, because I found out she was hiding it...and still does - eventhough she knows I know, and so does my dad, and my sisters

my dad quit back then years ago, and had a relapse, but that only lasted about a week, (the relapse) because I caught him and threatened to tell mom ( i was like 14) and he told her first, and quit for good shortly after...

He did have a breif little stint when my mom got diagnosed with cancer, but that lasted about 2-3 days and was just stress related, but then realized the problem


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jim ............you are soooo bad .........Ratting on your dad rolmao ...
Thats great for your father !!!!!!!!!he did it !!!
NOW i cant post when i sneak off to the stairwell ............youll tell alain rolmao


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Funny thing is, I don't smoke, but there is a package of matinee sitting on a shelf, gathering a lot of dust. I know I picked it up to deny whoever lost it and to prevent kids from getting access to it. 

I like the smell of unburned tobacco, just don't smoke it around me. I have had some sudden very heavy nosebleeds triggered by the smoke.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I was given a cuban cigar just b4 I quit. One morning I woke up craving coffe and a smoke and wasn't happy about it. I went on the deck sparked up that stogey and almost fell over from two puffs ( Yes,I inhaled ). I was hurting! Almost got sick....
The next time I had a bad craving I did it agiain. Believe me, a few of those and you won't want smoke anywhere near you!
lol


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I quit June 1 1996. My friend was just back from Cuba, so on May 31 I had a bbq and we smoked some nice Montecristos. For the next 3 months my attention span was about 30 seconds. It took about a year before I started to feel normal again.

But every year I smoke a nice Cuban to celebrate my non-smoking anniversary, and I buy myself a really nice toy with some of the money I've saved that year by not smoking.

The best thing I ever did was quit smoking.



desjardo said:


> I was given a cuban cigar just b4 I quit. One morning I woke up craving coffe and a smoke and wasn't happy about it. I went on the deck sparked up that stogey and almost fell over from two puffs ( Yes,I inhaled ). I was hurting! Almost got sick....
> The next time I had a bad craving I did it agiain. Believe me, a few of those and you won't want smoke anywhere near you!
> lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok I WAS BAD ............. snuck off to the stairwell my excuse was taking out the garbage ................just soo stressed and sad .....
Tomorrow is another day ...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> ok I WAS BAD ............. snuck off to the stairwell my excuse was taking out the garbage ................just soo stressed and sad .....
> Tomorrow is another day ...


tsk tsk tsk

I don't smoke, but I have cigars - that I don't smoke - seriously

I have some cubans I brough back with me (the ones I didn't pick up for ppl)

some really nice ones, mostly for my dad, because I know he enjoys a nice cuban ever 3-4 years lol

I Have a humidor with ~20 cigars maybe (humidor came with 7, so like 12-13 cubans in there

my gf's dad has hundreds, he's got like 4 humidors now, just picked up his newest one on friday on his way back into canada from the states, 200 cigar capacity, he smokes them daily, keeps the cubans and the nicer ones so they can age - aparently makes them better, if kept properly

will I smoke a cigar? not sure, my gf says no, so probably not lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was thinking i would have to change my number so you couldnt call Alain .............what took me so long to take the garbage out lol the shoot was jammed i had to go downstairs rolmao , i could hear julie open the door looking for me as i was hiding in the stairwell lol
Was a good lie but then i told him ........i dont lie to him so had to come clean .


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Just remember: (1) No quitting without suffering. (2) Suffering does not last forever. (3) Life is good.



blossom112 said:


> I was thinking i would have to change my number so you couldnt call Alain .............what took me so long to take the garbage out lol the shoot was jammed i had to go downstairs rolmao , i could hear julie open the door looking for me as i was hiding in the stairwell lol
> Was a good lie but then i told him ........i dont lie to him so had to come clean .


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, one cigarette isn't the end of the world. Keep trying! You can do it!


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, keep trying!

One thing I did was I got big jar and put it in a prominent place. 
At the end of every day I added the unspent cigarette money. 
Watch the money grow and think of all the things 
you'll be able to do with it!



characinfan said:


> Hey, one cigarette isn't the end of the world. Keep trying! You can do it!


----------

